# Aftermarket Steering Wheels/Adadpters



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BoostedCT said:


> What adapters do you recommend to replace my OEM Steering wheel and what wheels would you recommend replacing them with?


I would start by looking at any Camaro wheels as they are a direct swap assuming the same options i.e. audio controls or not etc.


----------



## OpenSource300 (Mar 17, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I would start by looking at any Camaro wheels as they are a direct swap assuming the same options i.e. audio controls or not etc.


Not to take this off topic; but is it possible to add cruise control by upgrading to a steering wheel with cruise control buttons? I really want cruise control but don't want that aftermarket stick poking off of the side of the steering column.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

OpenSource300 said:


> Not to take this off topic; but is it possible to add cruise control by upgrading to a steering wheel with cruise control buttons? I really want cruise control but don't want that aftermarket stick poking off of the side of the steering column.



No, but there is an aftermarket kit to add cruise. I'll see if I can find the thread.


[h=1]HOW-TO: Self install of aftermarket cruise control.[/h]

More threads


----------



## OpenSource300 (Mar 17, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> No, but there is an aftermarket kit to add cruise. I'll see if I can find the thread.
> 
> 
> *HOW-TO: Self install of aftermarket cruise control.*
> ...


From this thread, it looks like it is possible, so long as you have the connectivity package (volume controls on wheel). Which I do which is awesome news. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/1347-2011-cruze-ls-adding-cruise-control-5.html


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

OpenSource300 said:


> From this thread, it looks like it is possible, so long as you have the connectivity package (volume controls on wheel). Which I do which is awesome news. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/1347-2011-cruze-ls-adding-cruise-control-5.html


You are welcome, that is why we are here.


----------

